# Korean bow making



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 16, 2017)

I got this video from a friend a couple days ago. It's fascinating to me as I'm into primitive stuff. His only tools used was an adz, file, and a saw whose name is lost in the black hole in what little brain I have left. What really got my attention was the tool he used to tighten the ropes around the handle and staves of the bow. It's 44 minutes, and has subtitles. Pretty interesting if you're into that stuff....




 ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bick (Jan 21, 2019)

Quite a project


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 22, 2019)

We have a lot of Native Americans living around here. I went to a demonstration once where the elders were making arrows.
They had a small charcoal grill & would heat one side of a branch until they could straighten out the whole thing.
It was pretty amazing.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 22, 2019)

Yep, it's pretty easy. Not only Native Americans, but all of our ancestors did it. That's how we today can steam bend wood. We learned everything we know from them.

I would like to say the first lathe was invented when someone way back made the first Fire Drill. There was a headstock (hand with a rock with a hole in it, the fire block would be the tailstock, the bow drill would have been the motor, and the fire would be the final product. See, a lathe is just one of the first tools invented. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

